# Anybody use the EO blends from WSP?



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

If so - how strong are they? How much did you use ppo?

Thinking about expanding our eo line and starting to do some research...

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have used the grapefruit peppermint and the frank and myrhh from them. (I also ordered "Indigenous" but I haven't soaped it yet.) I'd have to go back and check my notes, but I'm pretty sure that I used 2 oz for a 3.5 lb half-batch...so not quite .6 ppo. I liked them but the F&M discolors a dark brown and I think I would use a little more on the G&P next time. No discoloration on that one, though.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I ordered one last year.....chamomile & neroli. Ick. It's still sitting in the bottle. LOL Thought the prices were kind of high too.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I really like Snowdrift Farms EO blends and their EOs as well. They can be a bit high, but the quality is there. Jennifer


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I order most of my FOs from them & like them very much but all the EOs that I ever got from them were real stinkers & a waste of money as far as I'm concerned. Snowdrift Farms, Full Moon Herbs & New Directions are where I get my EOs & EO blends. 

Jenny


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am also using New Directions and love thier products...I also love thier reviews. Just like you can't tell someone how much FO you use, because I use more of one and less of another...the same holds true for essential oils. You use alot more citrus EO and alot less mint EO. I only use 5 ounces of tripple distilled mint to a 25 pound batch of soap....you wouldn't even smell citrus at that amount and it wouldn't stick used by itself for very long. Blends are the same way, something green needs alot less, anything with mint need less, everything citrus needs more.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, all - and good point, Vicki.

I actually live about 10 miles from Essential Oil University. I'm going to go out there and sniff a bunch of sniffies of their blends. They won't let me in their manufacturing facility, but I can go over to sniff a bunch before purchasing. He also said if I have a recipe, they would blend that for me, so I could purchase the blend in bulk, as opposed to having to purchase each individual eo and mix them myself.

We have a couple of fos we use that I would like to turn into eos - rosemary mint, eucalyptus peppermint. To have them blend for me would be super easy. 

PJ


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought my last round of EOs from EOU and was very happy with them. How nice to live so close to avoid the shipping charges.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've bought from EOU and have been happy with their EO's as well. How lucky that you live so close!!


----------

